# Honey Mead?



## jtstitzel

Hi all I'm fairly new to the forum and I have been getting more and more interested in making some kind of mead. A little back ground info my father-in-law works bees for a living so I have an amply supply of some really great honey. I would love a recipe to make some kind of mead or beer with his honey. I would more than likely be using orange blossom ( he makes Tupelo, Wild Flower, and Orange Blossom) since it is my favorite. Any help would be great!


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/150699/got-the-mead-started

I am also sure that if you need further help, Kat would be happy to get ya started.  Shoot her a PM and let her know what you need. Good luck.

Danny


----------



## jtstitzel

Thanks so much I'll check it out today!!


----------



## bama bbq

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/150699/got-the-mead-started
> 
> 
> 
> I am also sure that if you need further help, Kat would be happy to get ya started.  Shoot her a PM and let her know what you need. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Danny



Is Kat back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyweed

Hi there. Just saw this thread. IF there's nothing more I like better than smoking meat..it's making "Mead' (honey wine).  IF you have any questions or looking for a good first recipe to try, just ask.  I've been making meads and hard ciders for almost 10 years. I've done everything from a super simple "set it and forget it" type mead to very detailed recipes which call for punching the cap often, staggered nutrient additions, etc etc.

I actually have a local wine store by my mead now and sell it locally.  So again, I've got a ton of experience here, so hit me up. 

Dan


----------



## nivekd

I've been making Mead for a couple of years as well. Lots of info out there on the Interwebs. Check these out.

gotmead.com

homebrewtalk.com

An Orange Mead I made about a year ago...tastes amazing!













JAOM.jpg



__ nivekd
__ Feb 2, 2014


----------



## hb99

Me too.  I've been brewing my own beer, mead and cider since 1994.

I'll be glad to assist in (almost) any way...  ; ' )


----------



## jtstitzel

Alright guys I know it's taken a while but I just ordered my home brew kit ( beginner kit from booths in Tampa I believe it's an all grain kit) and I order a packet of wine yeast also. I looked up Kats mead post but since she is no longer a member I wasn't able to hear about the final results. Could anyone recommend a tried and true mead recipe?


----------



## addertooth

Start out with Pyment (Grape and honey), it tends to ferment more completely, have less haze, and have nice fruity esters.


----------



## jakesz28

I made a mead with 15 lbs of honey. I can't remember what yeast I used right now. I have to check my notes. I did not use any thing to help clear but time. I racked it 3 times. The primary was about two months then I put it in a carboy for approx 6 more months. There was a small amount of sediment so I racked it into another carboy for a couple months before bottling.
I have one bottle left that has been in the bottle for two years. I can only imagine how good that last bottle will be. Other then yeast, honey, and water the only thing I used was yeast nutrient. Next time I can get some fresh honey I'm going to make another 5 gallon batch and use some raisons in the primary to help give some nutrients for the yeast. I will also make a starter for the yeast with two packets of yeast.
Meads can have a stuck fermentation if you push the gravity or don't use enough yeast nutrients.

I really enjoyed this and it was perfectly clear. A nice golden color. I gave a bottle to a friend that has been making wines for years and he could not believe how clear or polished it was.


----------



## jtstitzel

That sounds awesome. I am excited to try my first attempt.


----------



## jakesz28

I bought my mead kit from Midwest Supplies. You can go to there web site and look at the pdf instructions for there kits. There is little need to buy a kit. If you can get good honey locally. Just make sure to get  yeast nutrients and maybe even yeast energizer.

If any one is close to Davenport with honey let me know.

Good look and keep us updated.



EDIT.... Cheap mass produced honey in the big retail stores are fed corn syrup and not raised by large flowering fields. Not the best stuff to use.


----------



## jtstitzel

Nope store bought honey here. I'm going to be using honey I actually pulled from the hives myself ( father in law makes owns an apiary)


----------



## jtstitzel

If you are wanting any good honey let me know we have orange blossom, tupelo, and central florida wildflower (this is the darkest and strongest flavors).


----------



## jakesz28

Can you send me a pm with some prices with shipping? Do you have gallon or 12 lb containers or by the quart?

Thanks


----------



## max42

Not sure what volume you want to make, 5 gal, 1 gal?

Check out this website:  http://www.stormthecastle.com/mead/
Tons of good information and lots of videos.  I made his one gallon (with the orange and raisons).  It was awesome.
He has a You Tube channel with lots of videos too.


----------



## jtstitzel

I think that is the recipe I am using. I believe it was the same one Kat had posted about.


----------



## max42

I looked at Kats and looks like the same, she even references storm the castle. I only added more honey and less raisin, turned out great.


----------



## jakesz28

The raisins add nutrients for the yeast. Not sure how much of that flavor comes thru?


----------



## jtstitzel

How long did you wait before you tried your batch?


----------



## jakesz28

Mine was left in the primary for about 3 months then in the secondary for 6 months. I then racked to another carboy to polish it, bottling it a couple weeks later. The first bottle was drank early, still have one bottle left which has been in the bottle about 2 years.


----------



## max42

Primary 30 days, 2ndary 30 days then bottled. Tasted leftovers right away, pretty good. Opened a bottle after 2 months, what a difference, much more balanced. You could drink it all right away but try to wait. 
Make a different batch when finished so you can space them out


----------



## beemanca

I had really good success using 18lbs. Of blackberry honey, cotes de blanc yeast, an acid blend and yeast nutrients. Primary for 1-2 mo. Secondary for 6mo. Then racked into another carboy until I had 20mo age on it. I would say it probably peaked from about 15-20mo. It's still drinking great. Cheers!


----------



## roger47

jtstitzel said:


> Hi all I'm fairly new to the forum and I have been getting more and more interested in making some kind of mead. A little back ground info my father-in-law works bees for a living so I have an amply supply of some really great honey. I would love a recipe to make some kind of mead or beer with his honey. I would more than likely be using orange blossom ( he makes Tupelo, Wild Flower, and Orange Blossom) since it is my favorite. Any help would be great!


Believe it or not, honey doesn't have enough nutrients for efficient yeast activity.  I made mead for my vinegar fermentation small business and it was a challenge.  Proper nutrients and a workable specific gravity are key.


----------



## davemo

If your still looking for mead making advice etc, here in 2017 reply to the thread. I have been making it for over half a decade now and might be able to give a little insight


----------

